# Higgins ink



## deenodean

My bro in law found a Higgins ink brooklyn ny here in nova scotia.seam stops at the bottom of neck. Any info appreciated.


----------



## cowseatmaize

That's not much to go on. Size, color, shape or something,... anything more would help really. Can you get a picture? They were major producers.


----------



## deenodean

Sorry I did not embed these pictures in my 1st post, I tried to do it from my iphone but couldn't.


----------



## saratogadriver

Nice clean one.   Higgins sold a lot of ink from the turn of century well into 1930s.  You'll see their bottles illustrated sometimes in Looney Toons cartoons.     Yours is blown in the mold, making it one of the earlier ones.   Not a lot of value there, say $15 more or less.   

 Jim G


----------



## cowseatmaize

Some interesting history is that the company itself isn't sure of it.
 http://www.higginsinks.com/corp/about.html


----------



## saratogadriver

Those RL Higgins inks are a very rare and desireable western ink.    I've seen a couple go at west coast auctions in the recent past for considerable scratch.

 Jim G



> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Some interesting history is that the company itself isn't sure of it.
> http://www.higginsinks.com/corp/about.html


----------



## deenodean

Thanks for the info. I am sure this one is a Charles Higgins. All U.S. bottles we find up here were massed produced. 1st time I saw one of them here though. Since I have a humble ink collection I am going to try and trade him and it to add my shelf!


----------



## saratogadriver

Google search RL Higgins ink and you'll see that they are quite a different form than the Charles Higgins ink.  I tried to put one on here but it saved as something like 1000 lines of code, so I didn't...

 Jim G




> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am sure this one is a Charles Higgins. All U.S. bottles we find up here were massed produced. 1st time I saw one of them here though. Since I have a humble ink collection I am going to try and trade him and it to add my shelf!


----------



## deenodean

Here is a link that mentions and shows R.L. Higgins rare inks.  Hall of famers for sure !!  

 http://www.fohbc.org/PDF_Files/NevadasTop25.pdf


----------



## saratogadriver

Yup.  The RL Higgins has got to be one of the very few embossed inks from a small mining town.   Good stuff indeed.

 Jim G


----------



## NyDigger1

sorry to say but youll be lucky to get $1 for it if you try to sell it on ebay. I live right next to brooklyn, over the past 6 years I have dug in the 10s of thousands of them. They are everywhere form the 1890s dumps through to the 1950s dumps, all cork top, all almost exactly the same as yours. The only one in my collection is one with the original label

 hope this helped


----------



## David Fertig

I'm with Nydigg here.  Pretty common and in the $0.25 to 3.00 range around here.


----------



## deenodean

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> sorry to say but youll be lucky to get $1 for it if you try to sell it on ebay. I live right next to brooklyn, over the past 6 years I have dug in the 10s of thousands of them. They are everywhere form the 1890s dumps through to the 1950s dumps, all cork top, all almost exactly the same as yours. The only one in my collection is one with the original label
> 
> hope this helped


 
 Thanks for the info NY D 1 and D. F. We get excited up here when someone finds something we have not seen before. $5.00 would be a far price for us ! I hope to own it soon.  []


----------

